# HTML Editor



## LatinFavourite (26. Jan 2021)

Guten Abend zusammen,

für meinen Kollegen, der viel über ebay verkauft, habe ich kürzlich eine HTML Verkaufsvorlage erstellt. Diese muss für jedes Angebot im HTML Code angespasst werden. Nun habe ich festgestellt, dass beim Kauf einer solchen Vorlage durch diverse Anbieter, ein entstprechender Editor zum Ändern der Bilder, Beschreibungen usw. beigefügt ist. In diesem wird die HTML Seite dargestellt und einzelne Elemente können selektiert werden. Hat von euch jemand eine Idee, wie das technisch umgesetzt wird. Mir ist bewusst, dass Javascript zum Einsatz kommen wird aber bisher habe ich keine Idee, wie man solch ein Projekt angehen könnte oder ob es Framesworkes gibt, die einem einen Teil der Arbeit abnehmen. Bisher konnt ich bei meiner Recherche nichts Entsprechendes finden, außer eben Editoren dieser Anbieter.

Für jegliche Anregungen oder Informationen wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Barista (27. Jan 2021)

Es gibt den Rich-Text-Editor FCKEditor oder auch CKEditor CKEditor Wikipedia

Beim Suchen danach gibt es jede Menge Treffer.





__





						FCKeditor - WYSIWYG HTML editor
					

CKEditor module: CKEditor is the successor to FCKeditor and has its own CKEditor module. The FCKeditor module will not receive any new features, nor will it be updated for Drupal 7. Upgrading to CKEditor is recommended for all users of FCKeditor. WYSIWYG editor This module allows Drupal to...



					www.drupal.org
				




Dieser Editor kann den Rich-Text (Fettschrift, Tabellen, sicher noch viel mehr) als HTML speichern.

Hatte ich mal in einem Projekt mit Liferay (Brech).


----------



## LatinFavourite (27. Jan 2021)

Ich danke dir schon einmal sehr, das scheint genau das zu sein, was ich brauche. Dann werde ich mir einmal ansehen, ob ich das für mein Projekt verwenden kann.

Stimmt, da gibt es nun wirklich reichlich Informationen, klasse.


----------

